
uBlock Origin still won’t be supported on Safari 14 - latexr
https://www.reddit.com/r/uBlockOrigin/comments/hdz0bo/will_ublock_origin_back_to_macos_big_sur/fvoc7wk/
======
latexr
Despite Apple announcing Safari 14 supports the Web Extensions API[1], uBlock
Origin still cannot be supported.

[1]:
[https://youtu.be/GEZhD3J89ZE?t=4844](https://youtu.be/GEZhD3J89ZE?t=4844)

------
catsdanxe
Why would anyone use safari in the first place?

~~~
hb0ss
Because it’s a nice and fast browser for someone in the Apple ecosystem. To me
personally I really like the synchronization of my history, bookmarks and
reading-list between all my Apple devices.

